# What is your Park Stance?



## Pipes (Jan 30, 2012)

I have always had my bindings in a more traditional, speed riding stance. I'm rocking Burton Custom EST's on the Burton Dominant board. So I am able to change them pretty easily. I am switching over to more park riding, and I know it is all about feel, but I was wondering how other people set up their bindings for park riding. Any specific angles and placements? Just looking for suggestions for the best feel. 

Thanks!


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

i just have the centered duck stance- 15, -15. start with that and adjust it after awhile if it doesnt work for you


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

T-Bolted 28in wide with 24/-24. Keep it gangsta


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

gprider_capita said:


> i just have the centered duck stance- 15, -15. start with that and adjust it after awhile if it doesnt work for you


me too, i dont measure with i just go as wide as feels comfortable.


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

+15/-12, 22inchesish.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

0/0 26 inches 


I don't get how you guys ride with your bindings turned like that. It feels weird to me.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

15/-15 at 24 or 25" something like that.


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

12/-12 and a little wider than shoulder width... not sure what that is in inches. 23"? 24"? something around there.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

15,-15 at 24ish....hows my steeze?


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Ducked 15 -15
23.5 inches wide.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

If i know ill be hitting jumps, ill go 12/-12 23"

If im staying on the boxes and rails, i go 15/-15 21"

More duck but closer together makes me feel more balanced on rails

Less duck makes me get better pop off lips and the wider stance makes the landing easier.


----------



## Before2Day (Feb 14, 2011)

Nivek said:


> T-Bolted 28in wide with 24/-24. Keep it gangsta


hahahahaha


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

15 -15, 23.5" centered


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

15,-12

To panhandler. Doesnt a skinner stance enable you to spin faster though?


----------



## QCrider (Dec 16, 2010)

Ttam said:


> 15,-12
> 
> To panhandler. Doesnt a skinner stance enable you to spin faster though?


In theory, yes, but in application, the wider stance can get you an extra push off the jump which will increase spin strength.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

22.5 ish, -12 +15. I don't really ride park, but I noticed having a wider stance significantly helped on landing jumps (waaaay less squirrely impacts).


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

15/-15; shoulder width..not sure of the inches


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Is inches measured from the center of the binding disc to the other, or just the space in between the bindings?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

From the screw holes I believe.


----------



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)

18 on the highbacks and 9 on the front and 16on the back i find that the 9 on the front helps wit nose presses


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

gprider_capita said:


> i just have the centered duck stance- 15, -15. start with that and adjust it after awhile if it doesnt work for you


Well said, mate. I've did it too.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

nickwarrenn said:


> Is inches measured from the center of the binding disc to the other, or just the space in between the bindings?


I measure from the center of the binding disc, considering that is where the center of your foot is, and therefor your center of gravity (for each leg).


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

15/-12 24.5 in wide...and I'm 6'.


----------

